# Ordner mit Passwort schützen



## knoppi (20. August 2001)

Hallo Forum,

wie kann ich denn einzelne Ordner und Unter-Ordner mit einem Passwort schützen ????

Gruss, Jürgen

p.s. System Win 98


----------



## Mephisto (20. August 2001)

*Windows98*

Unter Windows98 ist es eigedlich nicht möglich bestimmte Ordner mit einem Passwort zu schützen da Win98 auf einem unsicheren Dateisystem arbeitet Fat16bzw32 das keine Sicherheitseinstellungen unterstützt. Die einzigen Vorkehrungen die man treffen kann sind:

1. Lokal
Tool von einem Drittanbieter
http://www.securityfocus.com
http://www.freeware.de

2. Im Netzwerk
An WindowsNT Domäne anmelden anwählen. Und Benutzerliste vom Domänenkontroller beziehen aktivieren.
Setzt allerdings ein Netzwerk mit WindowsNT PDC oder Windows2000 DC vorraus.

Persönlicher Tip: Auf Windows2000 umsteigen, da ist das alles gar kein Problem.


----------



## knoppi (20. August 2001)

Hi Mephisto,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich dachte es mir (fast) schon. 

Weisst Du zufällig ein gutes Programm in den angegebenen Fundstellen ????

Ansonsten machts nix, ich werde dann mal weitersuchen, sobald es meine Zeit zulässt.

Gruss, Jürgen :smoke:


----------



## Mephisto (20. August 2001)

Nein ich kenn leider kein spezielles Programm dafür, von den Programmen die ich mal verwendet haben waren die meisten eh total Fehlerhaft oder total unnütz. Tja, hilft wohl nix ausser Windows2000.


----------



## Rene (21. August 2001)

Hi,

versuche es doch mal mit PGP(PrettyGoodPrivacy), findest du bei allen DL-Servern!

René


----------



## knoppi (21. August 2001)

danke mephisto und rene,

ich habe heute ein programm erhalten, welches genau das macht was ich wollte.:| 

das programm heisst: fakefolder ist schön klein und macht - wie bereits gesagt - das was ich mir so dachte.

gruss, jürgen:smoke:


----------



## ShroomZ (7. Februar 2004)

Ich hab n Problem mit FakeFolder , und zwar , hat anscheinend jemand das passwort geändert und ich fand's net raus , un in der hoffnung dass es weg geht hab ich FakeFolder deinstalliert , un jezz hab ich das problem , dass der passwort schutz nicht weg ist , und FakeFolder kann ich nicht neu installieren , kann mir einer sagen was ich da dann machen kann um den passwort schutz weg zu bekommen ?
cYa ShroomZ


----------

